# A Chip in My Life



## audreymom (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,
I was searching the internet tonight looking to see if I could find where my first beloved horse is. He was an overo paint named Max Red Sun. Here was sorrel with a flaxen mane and tail. I read your post send was wondering if the horse "Red" was him. I just want to know if how is okay. I was forced to sell him during school. Like I said, I would love to know if he is your horse, and if he is okay.
Thank you!
Kellee
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## audreymom (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry for the typos my phone is crazy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Hello! My Red is an overo sorrel paint with a flaxen mane and tail! He has a small white splotch by his girth area, but other than that he does not look like a paint. He is about 15.3 hands. If this matches your description, I would be glad to send a picture!!


----------



## audreymom (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes! He has one spout on the girth. Please send one!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## audreymom (Nov 3, 2012)

Spot! Ahhh this phone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## audreymom (Nov 3, 2012)

I will send you message with my email and phone. I really hope it's the same horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

